# Gta 4 Fatal Error VDS20



## sam456 (Jun 3, 2012)

When i open my gta 4 game the razor sign come on then a message appears saying GTA 4 fatal error VDS20 Invalid resources detected try re installing it


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Razor as in Razor1911? Did you torrent the game?


----------



## Zerdus (Sep 6, 2009)

If by Razor you are referring to Razor1911, then your version of the game is illegally obtained and asking for help for pirated software is breaking one of the forum rules.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/misc.php?do=sknetwork&page=rules

Please clarify this for us.


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

I think it was torrented. I've never seen a razor sign pop up on my copy of GTA.

Either way, I don't think we'll be seeing him in this thread again.


----------



## Zerdus (Sep 6, 2009)

helios19 said:


> I think it was torrented. I've never seen a razor sign pop up on my copy of GTA.
> 
> Either way, I don't think we'll be seeing him in this thread again.


Agreed.

However I'd like to point out for you, sam456, that the issue with the game is most probably an issue that is only on the pirated version of the game. You will most likely not encounter this with a legally obtained copy.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Thread closed

the game is pirated and we do not offer support to cracked or pirated game
read the *forum rules*


----------

